
Can contributing to Open Source lead to Consulting gigs? - spiralswimmer
Say I contribute to one of the popular frameworks or libraries out there (like Django or React). Does it lead to consulting work? As in companies reaching out based on contributions demonstrating a certain level of skills with respect to the framework or library?<p>Same question for creating a popular library or framework that gets adopted by a decent number of people. People reaching out to get consultation or paying you to build more (where new work might or might not be Open Source).<p>Context: Setting up my consulting practice, figuring out how to get good quality projects and create a steady source of revenue
======
bjourne
No. I should clarify. A guitar player busking on the street _CAN_ get
discovered by a record producer walking by... but the odds... Incredibly high.

------
ishbits
No. The hack that is better at advertising himself will get the higher paid
consulting gigs.

